# Spearfishing forums??



## jayman (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey guys starting to get kitted out for spearing and wondering what Aussie spearo forums are good ones??
Cheers jay


----------



## Bigdyl (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey mate, I'm getting into spearing as well,there doesn't seem to be many forums around tho. I checked out spearfish.com.au it has a forum but more of a store.
If you're keen to catchup for a dive/spear send me a pm. So addictive when you get down amongst it


----------



## swabio (Aug 16, 2010)

I'd love to give it a crack.... but I am soooo crap at holding my breath.... LoL


----------



## Bigdyl (Feb 13, 2012)

http://forum.extremespearfishing.com.au/index.php?
this one looks ok, but only just starting


----------



## jayman (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks bigdyl. When I get setup I might take you up on the offer. Swaboi it all comes with practice mate. I've been doing some breath holding training and have had a marginal improvement in about 2 weeks from 30 seconds to almost 2 minutes now. 
Cheers jay


----------



## swabio (Aug 16, 2010)

jayman said:


> Thanks bigdyl. When I get setup I might take you up on the offer. Swaboi it all comes with practice mate. I've been doing some breath holding training and have had a marginal improvement in about 2 weeks from 30 seconds to almost 2 minutes now.
> Cheers jay


Hmmm really, that quick? Any links to the training you are doing?


----------



## jayman (Feb 7, 2010)

Swabio I just followed this http://m.wikihow.com/Hold-Your-Breath-f ... ds-of-Time and used the timer on my phone and try to do it once daily. There's plenty of info on dry and wet apnea training from the research I've done building up a tolerance to co2 is most beneficial. 
Cheers jay


----------



## jayman (Feb 7, 2010)

There is also a app for iPhone called ihold breath. It's supposed to be pretty good I havnt used it tho


----------



## swabio (Aug 16, 2010)

jayman said:


> There is also a app for iPhone called ihold breath. It's supposed to be pretty good I havnt used it tho


Cheers mate, might have to give it a crack!


----------



## Louis (Jan 10, 2013)

Hey Guys,

Great to see you getting keen on the sport. It is certainly an addictive way of life! Especially with a Kayak to get you out a bit further than your legs may have taken you!

Just a big warning of a few of the dangers that you need to be careful of when starting out.

Blackout: Too many young lives are lost from people training alone in pools trying to hold their breath and blacking out. If you are going to try do static apnea tables and improve your breath hold. Always train with someone in a pool.

Boats: Make sure you have a flag displayed when diving especially in areas with high traffic.

Breath hold and dive depth is something best built up over time so that you have a good sense of how your body feels on a given day.

If you need any info feel free to ask.

Cheers

Louis


----------

